# The Little Prince Club



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 29, 2011)

''What's essential is invisible to the eyes.''

Discuss one of the most symbolic novels ever made. 

Oh and we have ranks. 

Rose: For those who have read The Little Prince, but understand nothing or a little bit.

Aviator: Those who understand more than the Rose, but less than the Fox.

Fox: Those who understand the novel more.

Little Prince: For those who fully, thoroughly understand classic written by Antoine Saint-Exúpery.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 24, 2013)

I really loved this book so naturally I wanna revive this club (: If thats okay with the forum rules.

The fox was awesome. :o So wise, he was....^^


----------



## mewtini (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, let's revive it.

:D I've done reports and analyses of it! Let's go. Go go.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 25, 2013)

So favoritest thing from the novel?

Personally, I loved the whole 'very few adults understand kids' thing because society.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 26, 2013)

I liek Squirtles said:


> So favoritest thing from the novel?
> 
> Personally, I loved the whole 'very few adults understand kids' thing because society.


That's kind of the point of it, haha!

I fell in love with everything that the Fox said! :D (Also the Little Prince himself. Durr.)


----------

